# Bobj3 homemade knobs



## Tale Gunner (Sep 24, 2004)

Bobj3 I really liked your idea on homemade knobs to save money. I just finished one and it looks great. I used a cad program that I have to layout different sizes on the knobs. I used the calculation of 51.428571428571428571428571428571 degrees for my layout (360 / 7) for the heptagon and then just laid out the holes for drilling. It was easy. I can scale my drawing to increase or decrease the overall size of the knob depending on my need on the jig. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome and Thanks Tale

I do enjoy making them .. I have found a new way to make 10 or 12 at one time and not waste so much stock and time... and over loading the drill bits.
Hard wood is hell on Forstner bits and hole saws ....

Here's link or two that will show both ways ... 

http://www.routerforums.com/74088-post32.html
http://www.routerforums.com/73963-post19.html
http://www.routerforums.com/74141-post34.html
========
http://www.routerforums.com/42539-post14.html
http://www.routerforums.com/42540-post15.html

=====





Tale Gunner said:


> Bobj3 I really liked your idea on homemade knobs to save money. I just finished one and it looks great. I used a cad program that I have to layout different sizes on the knobs. I used the calculation of 51.428571428571428571428571428571 degrees for my layout (360 / 7) for the heptagon and then just laid out the holes for drilling. It was easy. I can scale my drawing to increase or decrease the overall size of the knob depending on my need on the jig. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob

I was finishing off a new jig and need a couple of small knobs , and was going to purchase tomorrow.

Now I sit down check the forum and what appears as a new thread! Look what I have found, I did see them once before but forgot all about them.

Thanks, I will make a couple of 5/16 knobs now tomorrow, I have the T nuts.

Your timing was great!

Thanks 
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hats off to you bj nice to see your shop at work. Great pics also.


----------



## Tale Gunner (Sep 24, 2004)

I would love to make knobs like that but since I don't have that piece of equipment and I really don't have that great of need for knobs, I'll stick to the first method but the second method really looks good.


----------



## kenwho (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, TG what was the 1st method ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tale

Well you don't need the router lathe to the make the same type of knobs you can do it on the router table  with a easy to make jig...

The router lathe just makes it easyer.. 


==========



Tale Gunner said:


> I would love to make knobs like that but since I don't have that piece of equipment and I really don't have that great of need for knobs, I'll stick to the first method but the second method really looks good.


----------



## Tale Gunner (Sep 24, 2004)

kenwho said:


> Hi, TG what was the 1st method ?


The first method was drilling 7 holes around a circle creating a 7 pointed star.

See bobj3 reference.


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

i use the centers from the cutouts of my hole saw for the knobs. i dont throw the cutouts away anymore. all that i use is a drill press.
les.


----------

